
You can't trust your parents to protect you - CamJN
https://blog.phusion.nl/2018/06/13/you-cant-trust-your-parents-to-protect-you/
======
theamk
Note that when he said it affects linux, he is wrong. From
[https://lwn.net/Articles/375888/](https://lwn.net/Articles/375888/):

> Only privileged users can call open_by_handle(); otherwise it could be
> possible for a malicious local user to bypass the normal permission checks
> on the directories in the path to a specific file.

~~~
CamJN
Huh, my bad. I read up on it and thought I hadn't missed anything but I guess
I stand corrected. Thanks, I'll correct the article.

